# Topics > Robotics > Robotic exoskeletons, robot suit, wearable robotics >  Robo-Mate, intelligent exoskeleton, European Seventh Framework Programme

## Airicist

youtube.com/@robo-mate411

Coordinator: 

Hans-Wernher van de Venn

Zurich University of Applied Sciences

----------


## Airicist

Robo-Mate demonstration at industry workshop Stuttgart

Uploaded on Nov 18, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Robo-Mate Modular Industrial Exoskeleton

Published on Apr 4, 2016




> Introducing Robo-Mate, the modular industrial exoskeleton

----------


## Airicist

Robo-Mate demonstration at industry workshop Stuttgart

Published on Jun 3, 2016




> Presentation of Robo-Mate active and passive arm modules during the Industry Workshop at Fraunhofer IAO, Stuttgart, 12 Juni 2015.

----------

